# Fluco Hunter or Rodeo



## K.Silver (Oct 19, 2016)

Hi All,

I'm looking for some leather straps. I have a colareb that I really like but cane across the brand Fluco for around half the price. Their 'hunter' and 'rodeo' lines look good. Does anyone have any experience with them?

Any other brands you would recommend?


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

I've got a couple of fluco straps. Good quality and well made in my experience.



















I certainly wouldn't have any hesitation in buying either of the ones you mention.


----------



## K.Silver (Oct 19, 2016)

Thanks mate!


----------

